# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Arocha- Corrective Surgery Results

## HTinTexas

This patient came to Arocha Hair Restoration because he was  not happy with the results of an FUE procedure from another  Hair Transplant clinic.

----------


## JoeTillman

Nice work, congratulations to all involved and especially to the patient.

----------


## HTinTexas

Thanks Joe!

----------


## timl206

Nice work. I tried to go to your site but there's an internel server error. Is there any way I can personally contact you and make an appointment? I need help

----------

